# CPT for Repair/Closure of Rectal stump???



## LYDIA123 (Jun 28, 2009)

Patient had a Hartmanns procedure (44143) 1 week ago and now ran into complications, Stool was leaking out of the rectal stump which required the physician to go in abdominal approach and repair/closure of rectal stump. Can't find code that fits this procedure. Help! Any suggestions?


Lydia


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Jun 28, 2009)

*I think you'll have to go with an unlisted code*

I think you'll have to go with an unlisted code.  45999 for open or 45499 for laparoscopic.  I would send with op report and query the physician about a procedure he/she feels this most closely correlates to and send that code as a suggested crosswalk.

Good luck!


----------

